# First baby at 50---Really??



## Marie5656 (Jan 4, 2017)

*I am sure you have heard about Janet Jackson giving birth to her first child at age 50.  Shaking my head here, and asking WHY?  Why would anyone want to start a family whem most that age are planning to retire, or move on to just having grandkids, or a senior life.  They mentioned in the story a woman, single, who had her first baby at 49 and second at 51. SHE had said it bothers her she will be so old when they graduate, and have their own kids.  So, why do it?
To me it seems unfair to the baby, not to mention the health risks to mother and baby.  Now, I am sure Janet will have a plethora of nannies, caregivers and whatever.  
To the ladies here..would YOU do it?  What about the men here, think Mick Jaggar having his FIRST child be 40-something years older than the baby he just had.*


----------



## Stormy (Jan 4, 2017)

I wouldn't knowingly do it, but I pass no judgement and can accept everyone's right to make their own choices.  In the case of Jackson and Jagger, their kids will have much better care than many who have given birth in their 20s, maybe better loved too.


----------



## Carla (Jan 4, 2017)

Years ago, tongues would wag if the woman was over thirty! I was a grandmother younger than Janet.

I don't care what anyone else does but I know for certain, I did not have the energy to keep up with a little one. Lifestyles are different for these people, they can afford to hire help. So no, I wouldn't but if this is her first, she may not know what she's in for energy wise.


----------



## jujube (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm glad I had my one-and-only child young, thus was able to be a young grandmother and now a not-so-old great-grandmother.  

Of course, like others have said, it's a big difference between being able to afford day-and-night nannies and baby nurses and having to handle a newborn on your own at an advanced age.  I mean, how would you have enjoyed trying to get a slacker 25-year-old who's been living in your basement playing video games since graduating from college OUT of your house in time to welcome one that you're going to have to evict in another 25 years?

They don't tend to publicize it, but I assume some of these ladies that the medical profession refer to as "elderly primiparas" or "elderly primigravidas" are using donated eggs.   I'm pretty sure than my eggs at 50 would have already given up the ghost and retired to a senior citizen retirement ovary community in Arizona by then.  

After having spent the vast majority of my adult life trying NOT to get pregnant, the last thing I would have wanted to do was _voluntarily_ gotten pregnant at 50.


----------



## nvtribefan (Jan 4, 2017)

jujube said:


> After having spent the vast majority of my adult life trying NOT to get pregnant, the last thing I would have wanted to do was _voluntarily_ gotten pregnant at 50.




You said it, sister!


----------



## Carla (Jan 4, 2017)

jujube said:


> I'm glad I had my one-and-only child young, thus was able to be a young grandmother and now a not-so-old great-grandmother.
> 
> Of course, like others have said, it's a big difference between being able to afford day-and-night nannies and baby nurses and having to handle a newborn on your own at an advanced age.  I mean, how would you have enjoyed trying to get a slacker 25-year-old who's been living in your basement playing video games since graduating from college OUT of your house in time to welcome one that you're going to have to evict in another 25 years?
> 
> ...



Yeah, I thought about that. Actually, the older you get the more difficult it is to get pregnant and chances are the child could  have problems. Anyway, it really increases the possibility. I agree there probably was help for her to conceive, doubt very much it was a surprise. Oh well, if it's something she wanted, the child will be well-cared for we can be sure.


----------



## StillADreamer (Jan 4, 2017)

Uh...long story very short...no.

Choice is a magnificent thing and everyone deals with their own lives as best they can.  I consider my kids the masterpieces of my life.  Can't fathom my life without having that amazing adventure and depth of love.
But, just no.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 4, 2017)

I was a grandmother when I was 50 and I know I would never have been able to raise a baby at that age.My neighbor had been trying for years to have a baby and last year she got pregnant and she was 49yrs old. She had been going to a fertility Doctor for years and they tried one last time and it worked.I was Happy for her and Thankfully the pregnancy and the birth was fine. The only thing that surprised me was when the baby was 5 months old the mother put her in day care. I couldn't understand why after all that trying she had a baby and went back to work. Her Husband is a lawyer and he was making a good living so they didn't need the money. I believe at her age she should just have stayed home and enjoy every minute with her beautiful little girl.


----------



## bluesunflower (Jan 5, 2017)

I think it very unfair to a child to be born to much older parents, who may find it hard to cope with their needs due to the ravages of old age!


----------



## AprilT (Jan 5, 2017)

Amazing how so many people were patting, I think it was Mick Jagger or some other male celebrity on the back for recently having become a father past the age of 60/70.  Ironic.

Some people shouldn't become parents at any age, at least these kids will be financially provided for and more likely well cared for in their early years.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 8, 2017)

Oh HAIL no! I shudder when I see pregnant women! LOL  I know a couple of people who had babies when their oldest were in their teens but these women were not near 50. If a woman has never had a child, however and really wants to have one, then more power to her. I understand that. Janet is probably in tip top shape and 60 is the new 40, so she'll likely have many years of being able to keep up with the child. I know of women who are 60 and beyond who are in great shape and look fabulous. They are active and people would never guess they are the ages they are. Hopefully Janet's baby will not have any health issues, physical or mental. Between she and her husband, they have about a gazillion dollars so would be able to afford the best prenatal care and pediatric care available. Did you read about that 65 year old woman that have (twins I believe). I think she died a couple of years later. That's the down side example of what your point is here.


----------



## dog lover (Jan 8, 2017)

I think it's unfair to the baby. They will have their parents die when they are still young - and we all know what heart ache it is to lose one's parents. The younger, the worse. Also, dealing with a crazy teen in your 70s? Not something I would look forward to.


----------

